

Letter from Sen Wyden to the Internet - sethbannon
http://wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/letter-to-internet.pdf

======
psychotik
It's disheartening to not see any congress person stand up and admit that they
were wrong in the initial bipartisan support that this bill had. Reacting is
one thing, understand what caused the internet to revolt is another.

Instead, I was hoping this would cause some of the more sincere members of
congress to admit that they pass legislation prepared by special interest
groups without due diligence. Maybe I'm just too optimistic, but all reaction
so far appears to be crowd-pleasing more than sincere.

------
pasbesoin
As a web page (Google Docs Viewer link -- Google account sign-in not
necessary):

[https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwyden.senate....](https://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwyden.senate.gov%2Fimo%2Fmedia%2Fdoc%2Fletter-
to-internet.pdf)

Pertinent excerpt (after the "good job" part):

 _The Senate, however, has scheduled a vote for Tuesday,]ar1uary 24 at 2:15 PM
to override my and move the Protect IP Act towards passage. _This will he the
deciding vote_ that determines whether PIPA and SOFA move through the Congress
or are turned back for more sober discussion._

